# ROFR and Highlands Inn



## cafeirene (Nov 6, 2014)

Having heard on these boards that Hyatt rarely exercised their ROFR, we had to bite our lip when seated across from a salesman at the Highlands Inn last week during at 'owners update' meeting where they were trying to pitch the great deals they had for current owners to purchase a second week at the HI. They were indicating thst only 17-18% of the available weeks/units remained, and that they ALWAYS exercised the ROFR. That was in complete contrast to what I had read repeatedly in these forums. 

They also were approaching current owners as 'free leads' and offering reduced pricing on second unit/weeks, saying what had sold for $30K a year ago now was being priced at $47K because the new ownership (Interval) wanted to bring it more in line with what Highlands Inn ownders could trade with into Maui.  All very convoluted sales pitch to my ear, and we simply were not in a position to make another purchase, certainly not for $27-32K.  

Has anyone here recently passed ROFR and successfully purchased a HI week on the outside market?


----------



## Kal (Nov 6, 2014)

cafeirene said:


> ...Has anyone here recently passed ROFR and successfully purchased a HI week on the outside market?



Maui??? In order for one of those units to pass ROFR, the unit would first have to be sold (purchased from Hyatt on a new construction basis), then that owner would have to turn around and sell the unit on a private sale basis. That new buyer would have to then wait 30 days for Hyatt to consider ROFR.

Keep in mind, the Maui resort is scheduled to open in late Dec. 2014.

In short, this would be a good question to pose in maybe 2017. My guess is it will be extremely difficult to purchase one of the Maui units on a resale basis. Even then the price would be very high.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 6, 2014)

Kal, I think that the OP means Highlands Inn.


----------



## Kal (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification.  HI vs HA.... a case of eyeball vapor lock


----------



## ondeadlin (Nov 7, 2014)

Honestly, that's complete nonsense, but typical for a salesperson.  I've spoken in the last six months with a broker who is affiliated with Hyatt and with someone internally at Hyatt and they both told me that Hyatt does not currently exercise ROFR.

I also sold my own diamond week in Sedona for a price far less than you're discussing above and it sailed right through ROFR.


----------



## whathowmuch (Nov 8, 2014)

Kal said:


> Thanks for the clarification.  HI vs HA.... a case of eyeball vapor lock



Hawaii state abbreviation is HI and not HA.

Had to send my rescind letter, so that's how I know.


----------



## RichardL (Nov 9, 2014)

To attempt to answer the question.  I purchased 2 different secondary market purchases at Highlands and had no problem with ROFR and the prices which I don't want to mention were very reasonable on EBAY.

As to Maui, I recently took a preview, and the sales pitch there is that on Hawaii resales, Hyatt wants to offer a repurchase program to help to protect owners with regard to higher resale repurchases.  But I took it to mean just talk.

I do regard the availability of Maui for 2200 points to cause other none Hawaii owners to want to exchange into Maui.  I certainly want to, and therefore in the future I expect Hyatt to adjust the points to Maui upward especially since the asking price is $65k-105K depending on the floor level for 2 bedroom without a lock off.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jan 1, 2015)

*Share Your Purchase Prices on Kal's site*



RichardL said:


> To attempt to answer the question.  I purchased 2 different secondary market purchases at Highlands and had no problem with ROFR and the prices which I don't want to mention were very reasonable on EBAY.
> .




Kal has a great site to share information on Hyatt and he maintains a data base of purchase prices.  I urge everyone to share your purchase prices, it can be anonymous.  Having information is the best way for people to avoid the misrepresentation of timeshare sales people.

I bought Platinum Coconut Plantation from $5,500 to $8,000
I bought Diamond Coconut Plantation for $8,500
I bought Platinum Pinon Point for $7,000
I saw Gold Pinon Point sell on EBay for $3,000 and less
I saw Platinum Wild Oak Ranch sell for $7,500

Hyatt has never exercised ROFR on my purchases for 2013 and 2014. 

I will enter all my purchases on Kal's Data Base and hope you will share yours too.  

http://bywindkal.com/Hyatt/purchaseform.html


----------



## cafeirene (Jan 2, 2015)

*In original post, i did mean Highlands Inn when i referenced HI.*

Sorry for any confusion - i hadn't noticed the replies. 

In the same sales pitch, they recommended i give up trying to book a one bedroom unit at the new Maui property as there were so few of them, and that it was less likely anyone would relinguish their 1 bdrm unit the first year.  Not really needing two bedrooms and not wanting to spend all 2200 points i havent given up but am am a bit discouraged. 

I was surprised at the hard sell at our home site. At two other HRCs where we have been this year, sales was invisible (High Sierra at Incline Village  and our first visit to Sedona's Pinon Pointe). Will see how 2nd visit to Sedona goes.


----------



## hcarman (Jan 22, 2015)

cafeirene said:


> Sorry for any confusion - i hadn't noticed the replies.
> 
> In the same sales pitch, they recommended i give up trying to book a one bedroom unit at the new Maui property as there were so few of them, and that it was less likely anyone would relinguish their 1 bdrm unit the first year.  Not really needing two bedrooms and not wanting to spend all 2200 points i havent given up but am am a bit discouraged.
> 
> I was surprised at the hard sell at our home site. At two other HRCs where we have been this year, sales was invisible (High Sierra at Incline Village  and our first visit to Sedona's Pinon Pointe). Will see how 2nd visit to Sedona goes.



Thanks for the heads up.  We are headed out there next month - also our home resort.  I am sure they will be roping us into an owner's update.  But, we have two sales people we like out there and will request one of them.  Would be interested to hear whom you had?


----------

